# Metal Music, and the Confusion I am Experiencing (A Question)



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 22, 2016)

(If this thread needs to be moved, move it.)

I am not sure if this is a spiritual battle I am fighting here, or if I am overthinking this whole thing. 

I am ashamed to admit that I love metal. I love the complex instrumentation, the composition, and the talent that is put into the works that I have heard. Usually I listen to technical death metal. 

I have also realized that I have a pretty decent giftedness in the composition of digital music. I have made some really good dance songs, and I don't know how I can use this gift for the glory of God, if I even can. If it really has no purpose, I'll renounce my ability for the sake of Christ's glory, or at least pray for discernment. 

Back to metal. I have a connection to metal music that other genres don't seem to give me. I think in metal music. I even attempt to _compose_ metal music on my program, because I love it so much. 

Now here's the really confusing part. 

I believe metal is of Satan. Frankly, I believe Satan is the author of music. (Not all music, in my opinion, but a _vast majority_ of it.) I honestly agree with Calvin about not employing music in churches. I will give. "The workmanship of thy tambours and of thy pipes was in thee: in the day that thou wast created were they prepared." (Ezekiel 28:13b, Darby) Ezekiel was describing pre-fall Satan. By rational deduction, if Lucifer was the chief musician (no hard proof, but hear me out) in Heaven, he, as Satan, is obviously the chief musician on Earth. (Feel free to correct me about this one.) 

I think I am addicted to music as well. It inflames my soul in ways that nothing else, other than Bible study/Christ/Reformed theology, does. I have a hyper-sensitivity to melody which makes all sorts of melodies pop out at me. 

I bought two Demon Hunter albums and one Becoming the Archetype album from the local thrift store this afternoon, and they are both Christian bands, one being alternative metal/metalcore and the other being progressive/melodic deathcore. I even heard that the latter band leans Reformed in their lyrics.  

I was talking to somebody at the thrift store about secular metal and I feel ashamed that I wasn't more of a witness to this man. I mentioned Deeds of Flesh (Help me God, I love the music, the lyrics, not so much...) and Wormed (Lyrics for that band are OK, centering on sci-fi) and etc. etc. 

Continuing the story, I mentioned Demon Hunter to the same dude and he was like 'OOH RAH.' It was obvious he loved DH. (I'll call Demon Hunter _DH_ and Becoming the Archetype _BTA_ so I don't lose any of you guys.) It was obvious that he was _NOT_ a Christian at all, and that concerns me _greatly_. It makes me already rethink my purchases of those two bands. 

In my opinion, despite their claims, that 'Christian' metal bands are lovers of the world disguised in 'sheep' clothing. Does anyone agree with me there? 

The spiritual and mental torment I face is breaking me apart. God knows I'll keep it together. I have faith. Always do. Christ will deliver me. It is His plan.  

Any response would be HIGHLY appreciated. 

May God be blessed forevermore.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 22, 2016)

Christian Teegardin said:


> In my opinion, despite their claims, that 'Christian' metal bands are lovers of the world disguised in 'sheep' clothing. Does anyone agree with me there?



That would be a rather presumptuous accusation that all metal band lovers are not Christians. So far as the genre of metal rock I would be hesitant to label all such as evil. Though it is not my cup of tea I do not judge it solely on my preference, if so I would judge rap and country music as being satanic. There is something to the idea of lyrics in metal that reflect the crazy mixed up world we live in and like the psalms we should remember such. I can imagine the melody of metal rock reflecting the messed up situations we find ourselves in this sinful world. So far as your conscience being bothered, which it obviously is, I believe you should abstain from that genre while not condemning that entire genre. One more thing do not look at a band as being a "Christian band" but a band that may have Christians in it.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Sep 22, 2016)

What about Christian metal? It does exist.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 22, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> What about Christian metal? It does exist.



What does it sound like?


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 22, 2016)

There are so many different genres of metal man. I stay away from the extreme forms, those are Satanic and explicitly so, namely death and black metal.
I run around symphonic power metal and symphonic gothic metal. As for the gothic metal, I tend to view it as a form of lament. As someone who has the indwelling sins of anxiety and depression at times, hearing some of the lyrics it sounds like they are repeating back how I feel. Its like active listening. And we all know the saying misery loves company. 


Also a part of the reason I turned to metal was due to the fact that I could not stand the lyrics of pop songs everybody was listening to in High School, Lady, Gada, etc. Nightwish, the first one I was blown away with really had no lyrical content that was bad. Certain songs maybe questionable but once you find out the intent and that some have a Christian backdrop, that disappears. Not that all songs are like that but, I have not seen anything objectionable in the circles I run in. Its only when I go outside them do I find some pretty nasty stuff.
Heard of Dave Mustain from Megadeth? He is a Christian now, refuses to perform certain songs and refuses to tour with certain bands he labels Satanic.


----------



## Philip (Sep 22, 2016)

Christian Teegardin said:


> I believe metal is of Satan. Frankly, I believe Satan is the author of music.



Are the psalms not meant to be sung? Even _a capella_ monophony is still music. Satan is not the author of anything except lies. All that he can do is twist music, but music itself is from God.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow, a lot of issues brought up. A few things:

The Ezekiel 28 passage--keep in mind the context. The prophet addresses the King of Tyre. Even if we grant that he is addressing Satan metaphorically, all the prophet is saying is that he was blessed beyond all other creatures.

" 14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire.
15 Thou wast perfect in thy ways from the day that thou wast created, till iniquity was found in thee."

(Ezek. 28:14-15 KJV)

So all those things were *good* things. He's not saying that because they belonged to the "King of Tyre," they have now become bad things.

Also, I know very little about metal music. I heard some Metallica in the 80s, but essentially nothing else since then. So I can't speak about the genre.

But I do know music generally. I've been a composer since the 70s, composing instrumental, electronic, and vocal music. My biggest influences were Medieval/Renaissance and Baroque music, with a strong second place given to the Romantic period. It wasn't until much later that God converted me.

So I've gone through similar thoughts. Before I was a professing Christian, I was a church organist. Now I am not and will never be. Before I was a Christian, I wanted to write grand and modernized cantatas or social-commentary operas, film music, etc. Now I'm content to write some simple works for my personal use.

Why the change? Not because music is inherently bad, or anything like that. Instead, for me personally, I realized how it fed my pride. There is a thrill like no other to attend a concert hearing your own music performed, and then listening to the buzz afterwards.

So when you say 



Christian Teegardin said:


> I think I am addicted to music as well. It inflames my soul in ways that nothing else, other than Bible study/Christ/Reformed theology, does. I have a hyper-sensitivity to melody which makes all sorts of melodies pop out at me.



I think you are right to be concerned. Without commenting on how healthy metal music might be in general, anything that grabs you as you describe is quite likely a snare for you. Your conscience seems to be crying out that this is in conflict with your spiritual well-being.

When we have these conflicts, it is very easy to say, "such and such is of Satan" and try to despise it. I suppose I could become addicted to Twinkies if I let myself, but it would be silly for me to say "Twinkies are of the devil" in an effort to stop myself from eating them. The addiction to Twinkies would be because of my own indwelling sin, my own desire to assert my self-indulgence over what is reasonable and proper.

Without setting out rules for conduct, I'd suggest you consider how much your life is devoted to metal and act in such a way as to wean yourself from that devotion. We all have snares of some kind.

BTW, I have melodies dancing in my head almost all the time. I'm a trial lawyer now, and even in the most intense moments of a trial I can hear some particular melody of my own making sailing across the room. But it is a pleasant experience, not an inflaming one. Put music to its proper use and in its proper place.


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 22, 2016)

I was in a "Christian" metal/hardcore band when I was in high school and was real into that whole culture. I won't say too much because many have already given some wise feedback.



Christian Teegardin said:


> I have also realized that I have a pretty decent giftedness in the composition of digital music. I have made some really good dance songs, and I don't know how I can use this gift for the glory of God, if I even can. If it really has no purpose, I'll renounce my ability for the sake of Christ's glory, or at least pray for discernment.


If you are gifted in writing music, use it. Doing it well will bring God glory. It doesn't have to have some sort of "evangelical" purpose to be God glorifying. 




Christian Teegardin said:


> In my opinion, despite their claims, that 'Christian' metal bands are lovers of the world disguised in 'sheep' clothing. Does anyone agree with me there?



I can say from experience, playing with many self professed "Christian" bands that many are lovers of the world and not lovers of Christ. But I don't think it is necessarily the "metal culture" or style of music that is to blame. For whatever crazy reason, back in the early 2000's metal/hardcore/scream bands with Christian themed lyrics became extremely popular, to the point that many of them were more successful than most other bands. . . think Underoath. The "Gospel" being preached by many in these bands was antinomian and a sort of easy-believism, so the natural result was a bunch of dudes who wanted to "make it" in music and so they would start to identify themselves as Christians in order to start a "Christian" band that could "make it" and become the next Underoath. If I had a dollar for the amount of people that I have encountered with this mindset...

in comparison... there are actually _ a lot_ of faithful Christian hip hop artists. I don't know if this is due to successful discipleship within the culture or what, but I have yet to meet someone like Shai Linne in the metal culture, who is faithful in every area of his life.

I say all this to point out that there are _a lot_ of wolves in the "Christian" metal culture, and this will perhaps drive you away from listening to their music, as it has for me. But I am sure there are faithful men out there who make good music with good lyrics and lead faithful, Christ honoring lives. They are no longer around, but I believe the band "With Blood Comes Cleansing" was filled with such men, and their lyrics and music couldn't get much better.



> "As mortal death was at the door, the night seemed darker than before.
> Silence but no peace, visions of agony.
> The sweat and blood pour out, hemorrhaging from the pores of His body.
> Rise up, the betrayer is at hand.
> ...



Enough of my ranting...

Francis Schaefer talks a lot about the importance of the arts in this tiny book he put out. It can be read in one thirty minute sitting and is definitely worth the read. I don't remember him addressing the metal genre specifically but he does address those sort of "different" genres that Christian's may be drawn to and how the Church needs to recognize the importance of encouraging men and women in creating Christ honoring art, whether that be music, painting, or whatever. I can't suggest it enough.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HBI9KY/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1


----------



## KeithW (Sep 22, 2016)

I would highly recommend Pastor Jeff Pollard of Mount Zion Bible Church in Pensacola, Florida. From his testimony he was a nominal Christian when he was young. He formed a rock band and was the lead singer. They would open for big name rock stars, and he came "this close" to becoming a big name himself. Then God dealt with him and he gave it all up to become a pastor. His testimony is here.

SermonAudio - Jeff Pollard - How Christ Saved Me

He not only knows rock music from the inside, he has read several books about it and gave sermons on music recently. The sermons not only contain Scripture and his experience, but also contain excerpts from books written about what music in the world is trying to accomplish.

SermonAudio - Jeff Pollard - Sermons On Music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny (Sep 22, 2016)

Late seventies, just left high school, worked in a record shop.
Had every Judas Priest and Van Halen album (The early ones are always better)
Brought the first Iron Maiden picture disc release, 666 and all that. 

Was surfing a lot and everyone in the surf culture at the time thought we were rubbernecks for liking heavy metal instead of punk, so, with some peer pressure, I moved over to bands like Television, Magazine, the Cure the Birthday Party and Joy Division and then I lost my metal dependancy. 

Not long after this, I joined the AOG church and left the record shop, sold some records and burned the rest on a bonfire. I tried getting into Christian Punk with Undercover and some avant guard with Daniel Amos, but it all seemed like "music lite" versions of what I was used too, so I gave up and listened to a lot of Keith Green (and still do occasionally) 

There's always so much going on in the music industry, I think that song "Rock and Roll I gave you all the best years of my life" pretty much sums it up. My wife and I do Bluesfest every year in Byron Bay and we have seen some amazing bands at that festival. (Excited that Mavis Staples is coming next year, love watching her) Don't really have any advice for you, just reminiscing


----------



## Dekybo (Sep 22, 2016)

I really like Demon Hunter. I don't think that their music can be categorized as Satanic simply because of the genre. I've seen then in concert and they were great.


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses. I will seriously consider VictorBravo's words, because what he said resonated with how I felt about it, and about the Mount Zion Church pastor, that really piqued my interest.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 22, 2016)

*Alternative Fire*



Christian Teegardin said:


> I think I am addicted to music as well. It inflames my soul in ways that nothing else, other than Bible study/Christ/Reformed theology, does.



You mention Christ as one of the three things that inflame your soul more than music. You say that you may be addicted to music.

In the study of that incredible book that is the Bible, as understood through the matrix of the true Reformed faith, it is God through Christ that we need to touch. As great as even Reformed theology is, it is only a tool to bring us to God. It is God that we need. It is His desire to inflame us.

It was the presence of Jesus, not just his theology that had the effect we see in Luke 24:32 when they said one to another, "Did not our heart burn within us, while he talked with us by the way, and while he opened to us the scriptures?”

I am getting older. And as I do I find the allurement of this world drifting away more and more with each passing year. But him whose eyes are like a flame of fire “inflames my soul” (to use your term). I guess you could say that I am spoiled. But "addicted?" No way. Seek the "pearl of great price" until you find it (Him) and the metal you love will melt away.

Psalm 16:11
“…in thy presence is fulness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore.”

...just my thoughts...


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 22, 2016)

Metal music isn't from Satan anymore than any other genre. Do the words of the songs you listen to go against Biblical teaching? If so, stay away from those and if not then there's nothing wrong with it. I can find you a song that has the calmest melody whose words are vile. I can find you a heavy metal song whose words are not vile. I listen to Man of War, Metallica, ACDC, Kamelot, etc. Do I listen to every one of their songs? No. But I wouldn't listen to every song of any band bc each band has a rotten-apple song or two. To be honest, I can think of one Christian band (he's a rapper) that I would listen to bc he sings reformed theology. I think listening to the junk Christian music that's out there is more of an offense to God than the heavy metal music ever thought of being. I just don't listen to Christian music period unless it's hymnal music. With that being said, there is a Scripture which says something along the lines of.... if something offends your conscious then it's a sin to you even though it wouldn't be a sin to others whose conscious isn't offended by it. It might be profitable for you to take some time to figure out who told you heavy metal was from Satan and see if they align themselves with reformed theology, or if they align themselves with man-made laws to create a law that they can keep perfectly in order to have self righteousness on their side.


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 22, 2016)

Ed Walsh, thanks for clarifying it. I am freshly Reformed and don't know EVERYTHING, or at least the terminologies. I use 'inflame' as in 'increase my passion,' as you've seen. I do think of God a lot, and I frequently ponder on His Sovereignty and how He has all my sufferings lined up so I will grow in Him. I am just saying that metal music is a kind of bondage, I admit.

I'll see if I can take my taste for complexity and make a hymn-like instrumental that is riddled with time signature changes. I'll even post a link whenever I get it finished.

Well, the title (and in the description, the full title) is partially satirical.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGurYjWl3A


----------



## Particularly Baptist (Sep 23, 2016)

This can drift into to grey areas. I would not listen to anything that is overtly antagonistic to the gospel or a band that is such, so this is going to rule Death Metal, Black Metal, Slayer, Ghost, etc. Nor would I listen to any songs that revolve and glorify sinful behavior. A Fundamentalist may say you shouldn't listen or pay to any sort of secular entity, but we do that all day long. I wouldn't make a sweeping statement such as all Christian Metal bands being wolves in sheep clothing, I just haven't had found any that are worth paying money to listen to personally. 

I think at the end of the day you need to be discerning based on the band, and their lyrical content.


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 23, 2016)

Particularly Baptist said:


> This can drift into to grey areas. I would not listen to anything that is overtly antagonistic to the gospel or a band that is such, so this is going to rule Death Metal, Black Metal, Slayer, Ghost, etc. Nor would I listen to any songs that revolve and glorify sinful behavior. A Fundamentalist may say you shouldn't listen or pay to any sort of secular entity, but we do that all day long. I wouldn't make a sweeping statement such as all Christian Metal bands being wolves in sheep clothing, I just haven't had found any that are worth paying money to listen to personally.
> 
> I think at the end of the day you need to be discerning based on the band, and their lyrical content.



I agree. I tend to listen to very mild forms of black metal, like atmospheric black metal, and Satanism is a very rare topic among that genre. Death metal? Varied, usually blackened death metal has Satanic lyrics, but technical death metal tends to veer towards more _scientific_ topics, and brutal death metal is usually about gore. So tech death would be the least religiously offensive, although misanthropy is a common topic.

I am not exactly a _Fundie_ but I have tendencies, so I tend to make sweeping statements about things in my mind as I am listening to it. Weird, huh? My mind attacks itself every day.

I usually check lyrical content. [I have listened to really anti-Christian bands before, without even considering their lyrics, because of the hypnotizing sound, e.g. Inquisition... Lyrics are very bad, I suggest you not look. Now I try to avoid such bands.)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.


----------



## John P (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok, as someone who literally feels the same way you feel about music, I feel inclined to answer this post.

1. If music is of Satan, then why was David a musician who composed music? Also, why are we going to be singing new songs in Heaven according to revelation. 

2. Aristotle put it best when he stated that music is the language of the soul. The reason you love music so much is because it helps you feel. It helps you relate to things that you are having trouble with. In all intents and purposes, music is, quite honestly, the language of the soul.

3. Now, you are right about Satan and music. However, I think that music is merely a tool. There is music that glorifies God (like what David made), and music that glorifies and is made by Satan. I feel that the overwhelming majority of pop artists have sold out to satan to get fame and fortune. However, I would not say that all music is of Satan, since some people just make songs that they want to make. Again, remember that music is the language of the soul. In many cases, it is people just communicating what they are feeling in a way that is impossible in other genres.

4. As a fellow EDM producer myself, I am hoping to make songs that get popular so that I can be a witness to Christ. That's what I plan to do. When I make it, I will preach Christ and defend Christ. You don't need to sell your soul to get popular in the music industry.

5. If you, personally, are feeling tormented about metal music then I would stop listening to it. I would at least switch to Christian metal. HOWEVER, It seems that God has gifted you with the ability to make music, and that is probably why you like it so much. Music, in itself, is not satanic, but Satan can make music. Like I already mentioned, David was a very skilled musician and songwriter. David's music was obviously not satanic. Also, many of the classical music composers were Christians. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John P (Sep 24, 2016)

Forgot to comment something here:

I do believe metal music is Satanic. The demonic sounding roars and the overall disunity of tones and the chaos. None of those seem Godly to me. However, remember I said it is a tool. There is some metal that I think sounds great and some metal that my soul irks within me because it senses demonic presence. Metal is a MASSIVE genre, like EDM is, so maybe try listening to other metal. If it in only that one genre that makes you feel happy, then I would look into that. If it sounds anything like I described metal to be (and I know I only described very few genres of metal) then I would see if there is some sort of demonic attachment.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenC (Sep 24, 2016)

So many people here at taking a lot of time to give great responses and I've read all of them and I'm really encouraged from the wisdom that is been posted.
I think there's actually nothing more to say because it's been said but I wanted to thank everyone for their great response is this was really interesting. And I'm going to look up that Francis Schaefer book

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for the wonderful response! Most black metal would fit the 'roaring' definition, and there's even Christian metal bands who are 100% roar-fest (scream-fest as I'd call it), e.g. Becoming the Archetype (progressive death metal/metalcore), or Antestor (black metal), or Horde (trve kvlt black metal), etc.

I also have to say that chord progressions have a lot to do with the feel of the music. Some bands with liberal screaming sound rather sad instead of demonic. [E.g. Nyktalgia. Hardly sound evil, more hopeless.] A band that sounds evil would be Mgla. (Not satanic but highly anti-human.)

Not metal, but one of the scariest music projects would be Nurse with Wound. :laughing:


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

Black metal is a blanket term for a litany of different sounds. Of course, evade Satanic stuff. I find it wrong, and most of all, _stupid_. The _Hail Satan_ is nonsense and makes me roll my eyes. Posers.

Black metal is a very touchy genre topic-wise. Generic black metal is probably the worst, in it being like 90% Satanic, and rarely not Satanic. (Mgla, for example, is nihilist, but that's still pretty _negative_.)

Atmospheric black metal's topics run the gamut from the generic, i.e. Satanism, to some very interesting topics I don't mind being sung, like nature, or even depression. I don't find depression an offensive topic. I even find some of the music interesting melodically. (Kalmankantaja's _Muinainen_, for example.) Other topics would be paganism, which I find 'eh,' nihilism, which is very negative, and suicide... (I used to like suicide metal for its' outright morbid and depressing tone.) There are various other topics also. (Space: _Darkspace_.) Instrumental stuff? _A Diadem of Dead Stars._

Death/black metal? Mostly Satanic. An exception would be _Sacramentum_. (Moorcock and dark fantasy.)

Death metal? Runs the gamut from science to Satanism to gore. Science? _Wormed_. Satanism? Won't mention. Gore? Practically every brutal death metal band. Although _Wormed_ is technical brutal death metal, it being an exception to my generalization.

I have heard of Evergrey. They are a little _slow_ for my tastes. I either like metal really fast or REALLY slow. Yes, I do like funeral doom metal, which is usually about depression.

Favorite genres overall:

Black metal (Atmospheric, preferably, non-Satanic also) (Vallendusk, Antestor, later Eternal Valley, Sacramentum, Emptiness, Batushka, Altar of Plagues, Austere, Agalloch, Deafheaven, Ash Borer, Fell Voices, Arzimenda, Walknut, Ygg, Filosofem-era Burzum, Hate Forest, Drudkh, Immortal, Mare Cognitum, Midnight Odyssey)
Death metal (Technical and/or brutal, non-Satanic or non-gore) (e.g. Wormed, Katalepsy, later Deeds of Flesh, Rivers of Nihil, Abominable Putridity's second album, early Decapitated, mid the Faceless, Hannes Grossmann)
Power metal (Normal or Symphonic) (Twilight Force, later Stratovarius, etc.)
Progressive metal (e.g. Dream Theater occasionally, Ne Obliviscaris)
Thrash metal (Technical and/or progressive usually, anything that is clean and non-Satanic) (e.g. Coroner, Mekong Delta, and Vektor)
Drone metal (e.g. early Earth or Sunn O))))
Shoegazing (e.g. Jesu, Alcest, Ride, My Bloody Valentine)
Utter randomness (e.g. Bull of Heaven... yes, I like those two nutheads)


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 26, 2016)

Metal with a female vocalist (excluding the growls like Alyssa White Gluz) drive me wild!

My favorite bands:
1. Nightwish
2. Sirenia
3. Xandria
4. Delain
5. The Murder of my sweet
6. Elysion
7. Ex Libris
8. Unsun
9. Lunatica
10. Epica
11. Sabaton
12. Arven
13. Serenity
14. Eisbrecher
15. Eluveitie
This last one is folk, symphonic death metal. Some is good when they have a female lead otherwise I tend to shy away.
I have noticed when you go into folk metal it easily turns into Pagan metal and glorifies typically the old Norse or Gaulish myths.
It is quite noce to meet someone with a similar affinity for metal music!


----------



## Christian Teegardin (Sep 26, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWRsO7_KNiM

Eternal Velley's Ascend to the Unknown


----------

